# First Trip



## Scandy_White (Aug 11, 2013)

First trip if the year, boated 16 between the wife and I. Released this 29", kept a 22", the rest were between 17" and 21". Cold morning with really low tides.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice trip.

Looks cold.....hope you guys get a break in the weather soon and it warms up!


----------

